# Conversion: Water Based Winstrol or Testosterone



## powders101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Take some distilled water, and add 2% BA. (10mls of water to 2/10 ml of BA - the BA amount is so minute that it will not effect the total in this case)

Add a surfactant to the water (polysorbate 80 and Carboxymethylcellulose both work well for this), and mix thoroughly.

Now take 7ml's of this, and run it through a .2um sterile syringe filter, into a sterile 10ml vial. Remove the filter, and needles from the vial for now. You now have 7ml's of sterile water containing surfactant.

Now take 1 gram of either test base, or winny powder, and put it in a vial with 2 ml's super solvent(guaiacol). Heat it until it is completely dissolved.

Allow it to cool slightly, and draw it up in a 3cc syringe......now run this through a .45 sterile syringe filter, into the vial that contains the sterile water/surfactant.

Remove the filter and needles from the vial, and shake it up.

The testosterone base/winny will precipitate out in the water, but it has been micronized by running it through the filter, so this can easily be injected using a 25g needle.

This gives you a nice water based suspension......no clumps, no crystals.

Actually, you could also do this with your winny, and take it orally, and you wouldn't have the nasty everclear taste.


----------



## brenn (Jan 23, 2013)

How much Poly80 used in the above conversion? 

And, can EO or Peg (EO preferably) be used instead of Guaiacol? Or would that then require an Oil vehicle, not water?

Thanks!


----------



## greggy (Jan 24, 2013)

Its 7 ml of the P80. And no using EO or PEG, this is a water based conversion with no oil.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2013)

Does the raw in supersolvent plug up a syringe filter quick?


----------



## brenn (Jan 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt, thanks,


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2013)

All I know is I didnt use supersolvent one 20 ml batch and plugged my syringe filter up tight after 10ml.And I was a hot after three filters later.  Does the super solv eat the syringe filter is my other question?


----------



## greggy (Jan 25, 2013)

How much super solvent did you use. Its only 2ml per batch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2013)

None greggy . So at that little of an amout the syringe  filter will be fine and won't plug up or melt.??


----------



## colochine (Jan 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> All I know is I didnt use supersolvent one 20 ml batch and plugged my syringe filter up tight after 10ml.And I was a hot after three filters later.  Does the super solv eat the syringe filter is my other question?



Guaiacol will eat any membrane except PVDF and PTFE.

What did you dissolve the 2 grams in?


----------



## striffe (Jan 26, 2013)

colochine said:


> Guaiacol will eat any membrane except PVDF and PTFE.
> 
> What did you dissolve the 2 grams in?



I havent seen any PTFE (teflon) filter media. Do you know a manufacturer that makes them? Just curious. Im looking at other options for bottle top filtration.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2013)

Colo i used bb.. But I heard the secret to prevent the plugging up action is to filter that separate while warm but never tried that then add the filtered distilled later.. Next time ill try other method. Thanks


----------



## greggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Colo i used bb.. But I heard the secret to prevent the plugging up action is to filter that separate while warm but never tried that then add the filtered distilled later.. Next time ill try other method. Thanks



Are you making waterbased Whinny? There shouldn't be any BB in this reciepe. I've brewed this exact reciepe and ran it through Whatman syringe filters and had no clogging issues as of yet.


----------



## striffe (Jan 27, 2013)

greggy said:


> Its 7 ml of the P80. And no using EO or PEG, this is a water based conversion with no oil.



Greggy, im confused. Im getting ready to try this recipe right now and something isnt making sense. This recipe obviously makes 10ml. You say it takes 7ml of poly 80. Isnt it 7ml of distilled water, BA, and poly 80? So my question is the same, how much poly 80? It says to take distilled water and add BA (10mls of water and add 2/10 ml of BA.) Then it says to add an unknown amount of poly 80 to that. Then you are suppose to take 7ml of that mixture, right?
Please explain?


----------



## striffe (Jan 27, 2013)

greggy said:


> Are you making waterbased Whinny? There shouldn't be any BB in this reciepe. I've brewed this exact reciepe and ran it through Whatman syringe filters and had no clogging issues as of yet.



Ive seen several suspension recipes that use BB. For instance
Test Suspension75mg/ml
3g powder
4ml BB
.8ml BA
1.2ml ps 80
28ml distilled water
"Mix your alcohol and water together, filter together with a .45 filter into a sterile glass vile.*In another vial mix your powder, bb, ps 80 and heat till melted and clear. The temperature is very hot at this point. Filter melted oil into the sterile vile containing your water/alcohol. Do a little bit at a time and keep placing the melted solution back on the flame to keep it hot or it with solidify into a hard cement. Filter until all your melted powder is in the vial.*Now with a stopper and cap on the vial with product in it shake vigorously.*There you have. Be safe
"


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

No greggy  .. Test suspension..


----------



## colochine (Jan 27, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I havent seen any PTFE (teflon) filter media. Do you know a manufacturer that makes them? Just curious. Im looking at other options for bottle top filtration.



It only comes as a loose membrane or a syringe filter. The PVDF comes in bottle top and work good with G.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

Hijacked make it like powders said the first time ..using the guialacol to melt the compound etc . Sterile is the key and ba is necessary so you don't get a nasty infection..been there had that from some mexi shit.. Almost my death sentence..

Water based anything CAN be a hot mess of germs if done incorrectly..

Powders is just making extra distilled water poly mix and tossing the rest cause it's cheap I believe.so after you make the poly Ba and distilled mix you only use 7ml of it cause u have 2ml guialacol and 1gram raw.=10..


----------



## greggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Just checked my notes, compared to this one. This is what I've brewed.
•1 Gram winny powder
•4.0cc PEG 300/400
•0.45um syringe filter (2 quantity)
•0.6ml polysorbate 80
•0.4ml benzyl alcohol
•14.25ml distilled water


----------



## greggy (Jan 27, 2013)

1.Mix 14.25ml of distilled water with 0.4ml benzyl alcohol.
2.Pass through syringe filter into 20ml vial.
3.Put 2ml PEG300/400 into beaker and add 0.6ml of polysorbate 80.
4.Add 1 gram of stanozolol powder to PEG/ps80 mix.
5.Heat until stanozolol clears. The heat will be very high, PEG may smoke. This is ok.
6.Allow stan liquid to cool.
7.Draw into 5ml syringe, run it through the second new syringe into the 20ml vial containing our steralized water.
8.NOTE: You can use the same syringe filter as long as the filter is completely dry.
9.As you filter the PEG/ps80/Stanozolol mix through the filter into the water it will titrate back into micronized form in the water. When this is done shake vigerously.
10.Run 2 more ml's of PEG300/400 through filter to purge.
This conversion results in 20ml - 50mg/ml sterile water based stanozolol suspension for injection. The same can be done with test Susp. Hope this helps ya hijacked.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

Great greggy. Question..Peg basically is a thickener so why not all poly in your winny recipe? Any reason or just how it's done brutha for best success .. Thanks..

Guess there's more than one way to make  using guailacol method.. 

Hijacked just make and see how it goes .. Let us know what u cooked..


----------



## greggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Have done it this way for a couple of years now. Never tried it with all P80. Would work, I'm sure. Did try it without the P80 and every once in awhile it would clump up. Since I added the small amount of P80 the problem has never happened since.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks bro..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2013)

greggy said:


> Its 7 ml of the P80. And no using EO or PEG, this is a water based conversion with no oil.




I think your wrong dude, the above recipe if basskillers recipe for making 10ml

This is how iv picked it up (since basskiller is sh1t at going into detail lol sorry)

Take some distilled water and add 2%ba, he then says 2/10 ba/water...

But 2/10 is 20% ba 2ml/10ml,... He should have said 0.2/10 (2%ba to 10ml water.

So anyway 2% ba+ distilled water is what you have so far,

 Then ad ps80.... if you have 2% ba 0.2ml and 9ml distilled water and add 0.8ml ps80, this puts the ps80 at 12.5%.

So imo that the solution so far 2% ba, 12.5% ps80, 9ml dis water making 10ml.

He then says take 7ml of this solution and filter into a sterilised vial..... ( I'm guessing Leaving 3ml excess for waste in the filter etc and to to up the solution at the end which again he doesn't say, neither does he state ps80 % or ml.)

So you have 7ml of that solution then add 1g test+ 2ml guaiacol, 1ml tne giving about 0.85ml displacement? Then the 3ml excess water solution is there to top it upto 10ml

The tne+guaiacol will dilute the solution bringing the ba to about 1.5-1.6% and the ps80 to about 10% (guestimate)

This is how iv worked his recipe out, could be wrong

???


----------



## striffe (Apr 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I think your wrong dude, the above recipe if basskillers recipe for making 10ml
> 
> This is how iv picked it up (since basskiller is sh1t at going into detail lol sorry)
> 
> ...


Stone, thank you for clearing this up. I totally agree with you, there's no way it could be 7ml of ps80. This recipe finally makes some sense. ]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Stone, thank you for clearing this up. I totally agree with you, there's no way it could be 7ml of ps80. This recipe finally makes some sense. ]




Basskiller doesn't state the ps80, dis water %'s or mls so its only my guess. And 70%ps80 just seems over the top and pointless? With 70% there will be no room for dis water???


----------



## striffe (Apr 7, 2013)

I totally agree. Not to mention, I think it would be incredibly thick


----------

